# 9 Staffie Cross Puppies In need Of Homes



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted on behalf of Animal Action Trust, Essex. 07905936863

Home check and donation required.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Rottweiler x Rhodesian Ridgeback Approx 6 Weeks Old


----------

